# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Wer springt hher - Wind- oder Kitesurfer???

## Gast

Ich frage mich schon die ganze Zeit wer hher springen kann - ein Wind- oder ein Kitesurfer. Leider finde ich keine Rekorde - Tabelle um dies nachzulesen. Unter http://www.continentseven.com/media/jonas/highjump.mov findet man einen kleinen Clip indem ein Windsurfer mind. 15m hoch springt. Welcher Meinung seid ihr??

----------


## Gast

Keine Ahnung........ rekordtabellen habsch auch nicht, aber ich wrd mal sehr auf die Kiter tippen-
Leichter, kite etc.....
Gre vom
   LUSCHI

----------


## Gast

Huhu Surfer21!

Du vergleichst hier pfel mit Birnen :)
Der Kiter springt nicht wirklich er wird von der Matratze getragen. Ich hab mal ein nettes Bild in der Surf gesehen, wo ein Kiter in geschtzten 60 Metern Hhe (von der Redatkion) schwebt. Der Kiter wird somit immer hher kommen, da die Matratze viel mehr Auftrieb bietet als ein schrg angestelltes Segel.
Windsurfer die rocketairs springen wie Mark Angulo oder Robby Naish in den 80ern oder extrem verzgerte Backloops wie Jonas Ceballos in dem Clip den du gepostet hast, werden bei sehr hohen Wellen auch auf beachtliche Hhen kommen. Was ich so bisher in Videos gesehen habe, lsst mich so auf 20-25 Meter tippen; das ist auch nix fr Weichkekse. Also ich wrd da glaube ich, auch unter mich machen :)
Wenn ich das Gefhl bei meinen Meter-Hpfern auf diese Hhen bertrage und dann ans Klippenspringen denke, wird fr mich noch deutlicher wie hoch das wirklich ist.
Alles in allem springen die Jungs heute verdammt hoch und liefern eine Artistik, fr die sie meinen vollen Respekt haben.

cheers,
olli

----------


## Gast

ich springe beim sackhpfen noch hher als windsurfer und kitesurfer...hihi

----------


## Gast

......hallo, hat einer von Euch den Sprung von Robert Theritheau beim Worldcup 1999 auf Sylt gesehen....legendr! den Sprung mcht ich noch mal sehen.

----------


## Gast

so ne kiteschwuchtel kommt schon recht hoch, aber es wirkt hher, weil er lnger oben bleibt. der arme kerl der die geschtzen 60 m geknackt hat, hatte beim absprung sicher einen anderen plan. so ein kleiner aufwind ist schon fein.
aber 20-25 m sind utopisch. komm mal runter alter!!

----------


## Gast

@Dirk: Alles schon gesehen? Alles besser wissen?
Glckwunsch.

Der Kiter ist nicht gesprungen sondern am Strand von ner Be erfasst worden. Er schwebt ber den Bumen auf einer hohen Klippe vor Hawaii. Wie ich geschrieben habe stammte die Hhenangabe von der Surfredaktion und nicht aus meinen Trumen.
Das Bild ist im Impressum zu finden.
Sachlichkeit ist eine Kunst...

Zu den Sprunghhen von Windsurfern. Ich sagte nicht, dass jeder Normalsurfer am Baggersee solche Hhen springt und auch im Worldcup ist es kein Standard. Das sind Ausnahmesprnge in Ausnahmebedingungen (ich hab aber auch nichts anderes behauptet) - aber berleg dir einfach mal, was ein Aerial of the lip von R. Seeger in einer 15-16 Meter Welle vor Jaws bedeutet. Darber gibts etliche Berichte und Aufnahmen davon. Das sind epische Bedingungen und nichts desto trotz passiert so was.

http://www.towsurfer.com/archives/seeger_071803/
guck  dir das 8. Bild an. Nimm dir ein Lineal und mi die Sprunghhe bis ins Wellental, gemessen an der Brettlnge. Ist auch sicherlich nicht der hchste Sprung ich hab nur gerade nichts anderes gefunden.

Wenn du dir das qt-video von Ceballos anguckst und siehst, dass ein Surfer aus ner Zweimeterwelle gut 10 Meter hoch springt, sollte dir klar werden, dass bei Wellenhhe von 8-12 Metern (und hher) entsprechend mehr drin ist - also erst denken, dann anderen empfehlen runter zu kommen.
Hflichkeit ist eine Kunst...

cheers,
Olli

----------


## Gast

alles hab ich nicht gesehen, aber viel. alles wei ich auch nicht besser, aber ich habe geschrieben dass der meister, der geschtzten 60m gepackt hat (von einer redaktion geschtzt, von der wir auch nicht wissen ob die qualifiziert sind solche sachen einzuschtzen. sie waren weder dabei, noch hat der meister ein maband fallen lassen) einen anderen plan hatte, abgesehen davon ist das ehr als unfall und nicht als sprung zu werten. ob der nun am strand stand oder vom wasser abgehoben ist hab ich keinesfalls beschieben!!!
und ich glaube da stimmen wir berein.
soviel zur kunst der sachlichkeit.
und ich wette mit dir das du die hchsten sprnge ber 2-3 meter welle findest. hhere wellen sind nicht mehr so steil, sondern fallen in sich zusammen. im falle jaws fllt sie nicht zusammen, aber da kann auch kein mensch springen. selbst wenn, du musst auch sehen dass man bei einer 10 m welle erstmal 10m hochfahren muss. das bremst dich auch denn der schwerkraft ist es ziemlich egal ob du auf wasser senkrecht hoch fhrst, oder ob du schon springst. deshalb springt da auch niemand. nachdenken ist eine kunst.....
ich sag ja nur das sprnge ber 10m die absolute ausnahme sind sind und die 20 m marke nicht mal angekratzt wurde. und wenn du mir jetzt mit deinem jaws arial kommst, dann berleg dir mal ob ein arial der aus 12 m abgedrckt wurde und dann 5m hoch ist es wirklich verdient als 17m sprung gewertet zu werden...
also pbel hier nicht so rum, denn wie du weisst ist ja hflichkeit eine kunst.

dirk

----------


## Gast

Hallo zusammen.

Also, ich Kite und Windsurfe.....auerdem find ich es immernoch beschissen wenn irgendjemand Kiteschwuchtel sagt...denn derjenige ist nur neidisch, dass er bei 3BFT noch keine abgefahrenen Moves machen kann. Sondern nur mit einer Klotr ber den See shippert.

15Meter springen Kiter brigens schon auf kleinen Binnenrevieren ohne Welle und mit relativ wenig Wind.
Mit dem Kite gehts viel hher als mit dem Windsurfer, da einen der Schirm nach oben zieht... das geht mit dem Segel nicht so extrem.

Greetz Alex

----------


## Thorsten

zu den 20 metern:
wenn ihr das surf-sonderheft "gallery" habt, schaut da mal rein.
da ist ein bild von robby naish, wie er hher als ein helikopter ist. das drften einige meter sein.

aloha,
thorsten :D

__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de
http://www.stehsegelrevue.com/stehsegler/der_dude

----------


## Gast

Hallo Dirk!

Ich habe nicht gepbelt sondern deine Freundlichkeit erwiedert (hier kommt der Spruch mit dem Wald...) und deine Idee zum Schlu gergt, ich solle runterkommen (vorher hatte ich noch kein Wort mit dir gewechselt). Wer austeilen mchte, sollte auch Kritik vertragen. Da du auer unsachlichen Widerlegungsversuchen nichts zum ursprnglichen Post beitrgst, mchte ich dir zu deiner Teilnahme hieran danken und dich zu deiner kontruktiven Art beglckwnschen.

Was die Begrifflichkeiten angeht, an denen du dich so hochziehst:
Sprunghhe heit es auch beim Fallschirmspringen und die Jungs springen nun mal keine 1000 m hoch - dumme Haarspalterei.
Wie es gemeint war, war von vorneherein klar, da braucht man nicht mit Worten spielen. Hier ging es darum, was machbar ist und wer hher springen kann, Kiter oder Surfer. Und Surfer21 hat von der Gesamthhe gesprochen als er das Ceballos Movie angefhrt hat; ich hab mich daran gehalten.
Das Wort "kann"' impliziert schon, dass es um ein Potential geht, also Grenzbereiche des Mglichen und nicht um das, was du und ich in unserer Freizeit tun.
Sie sind nach dem Absprung so hoch und mssen da auch wieder runter (wovor ich persnlich meinen Hut ziehe). Wenn du deine Hochsprunghhe angibst, rechnest du dann auch die dicke deiner Schuhsohlen ab??!?!?!
Wenn du das so siehst, springen Kiter nmlich ohne Rampe kaum hher als 50 cm, der Rest ist Auftrieb durch den Kite und das war sicherlich nicht das, was Surfer21 hier zur Diskussion stellen wollte. Auch die 'Sprnge' von Windsurfern ber 3-Meter-Rampen werden dann keine 10 Meter hoch, da hilft der Auftrieb des Segels noch gewaltig nach.
Dieser 'Unfall' des Kiters (ich hab nicht geschrieben, dass es ein Sprung war, sondern extra noch auf das Gegenteil hingewiesen) zeigt aber deutlich das Potential eines Kites bei Aufwinden und genau das wollte ich damit darstellen. Httest du gelesen was ich geschrieben habe bevor du es zerpflckt hast, httest du gemerkt, dass du an mir vorbeiredest.

Dass keiner in Jaws springt ("...aber da kann auch kein mensch springen.") ist nonsens, hast dir nicht die Mhe gemacht meinen Link zu verfolgen?. Ein Aerial ist ein Sprung, Bilder gibts davon ohne Ende (wahrscheinlich alles Fotocollagen).

Was das verlorene Maband angeht habe ich auch dabei eine andere Sicht der Dinge.
Man sehr wohl anhand von Fotos Messungen anstellen kann, wenn es bekannte (Sicht-)Punkte gibt, die vermessen werden knnen/ worden sind. Bei Kstenlinien ist das meist der Fall, besonders, wenn die, wie auf Hawaii auch noch militrisch genutzt werden. Der Fotograf kennt seinen Standort, etc... Alles nur Theorie und vllig berflssig am Thema vorbei, welches da lautete, "wer springt hher..." und nicht "wer mchte wem was widerlegen".
Ich habe weder behauptet, dass die Redaktion da Recht hatte, noch das Gegenteil. Ich habs als Anhaltspunkt genannt und von "tippe" gesprochen und "geschtzten". Da sollte es deutlich sein, dass ich das nicht als Fakt darstellen mchte.
Wren es 'nur' 49 Meter gewesen, htte ich das sachlich wichtige damit auch rber gebracht, nmlich, dass das scheisse hoch ist und damit ziemlich wahrscheinlich ausserhalb der Reich- und Tragweite von Windsurfern liegt.
Du sprichst aber von "...nicht mal angekratzt wurde." und "...deshalb springt da auch niemand" was so nach Tatsache klingt. Dann bring doch bitte auch Belege dafr, sonst bringt deine Besserwisserei niemandem etwas.
Vielleicht versuchst du ja mal was zur Fragestellung zu schreiben.

cheers,
Oliver

----------


## Gast

wenn meine schuhsohlen dicker/hher wren als ich gross bin dann wrde ich erstmal zum arzt gehen und sie dann vielleicht von meiner sprunghhe abziehen... saludos>>>nik

----------


## Gast

Hey Thorsten....
Ein Heli kann auch 5 Meter ber dem Bodens fliegen.... ne Spa bei Seite..... das Bild kenne ich ....ist sau hoch....
Aber Kiter fliegen hher..... ist kein Witz.
D.H. Wenn meine Schuhsole dicker ist....spring ich jedenfalls hher, als die die Barfus surfen .....mannnnnn ist das sinnlos...wenn man mit sowas anfngt, hat man entweder zuviel Zeit...oder ist einfach drauf.
Greetz Alexxx

----------


## Gast

ach olli, du spaltest aber haare ohne ende. natrlich ist ein arial ein sprung, aber wenn ich den in 12 m hhe abdrcke, ein paar meter hoch bin und dann auf der schulter der welle (ebenfalls 10-12 m ber NN) lande, dann war ich vielleicht kurz 17 m ber NN, bin aber nie gefahr gelaufen 17 m runter zu fallen. also ist das nicht als superhopher sprung zu werten.
ansonsten haben alle recht, helis fliegen tief, mit der richtigen perspektive sieht es gleich 10 m hher aus.
ach ja, deinem schuhsohlen-schwachsinn kann ich ja mal gar nicht folgen. von auftrieb und so hab ich nie was gesagt. 
es ging um kontrollierte sprnge, und nicht um versehentliche aufwinde. 
ja genau, und wie soll ich etwas zerpflcken, dass ich gar nicht gelesen habe? 
- ist intelligenz eigentlich auch eine kunst?
und deine sichtpunkte auf nem foto kannst du dir sonst wo hin stecken. ein foto gibt eine dreidimensionale ebene zweidimensional wieder. deshalb kannst du da nicht einfach dein lineal anlegen und rechnen. die perspektive verzerrt alles und was nicht gleich weit weg von der linse ist, kannst du nicht in relation zu einander setzen. und du hast keinen plan was genau gleich weit weg ist. das millitr hat da sicher voerher gut vermessen oder millionenteure software fr. da hlt deine lupe nicht mit alter.
...hab ich schon gefragt ob intelligenz eine kunst ist?!

und wie soll ich etwas belegen dass noch nie passiert ist? erklr mir das doch bitte auch.

fr die kiteschwuchtel entschuldige ich mich hiermit. aber neid hat da nix mit zu tun. bei 3bft geh ich wakeboarden, zieh da krasse moves und baumel nicht unter nem drachen rum.
das schwule am kiten ist ja das man abspringt, sich hochziehen lt, dann unter nem bremsfallschirm baumelt und sich solange dreht bis man wieder im wasser ist. das lande ich dann normal oder "to faky" und hab was tolles gemacht. das kann nun wirklich jeder. null gefahr und nix. der wakestyle mit schnellen, flachen sprngen, der ist geil und anspruchsvoll. baumeln kann jeder!!

----------


## Gast

HEy Dirk.
No Problem....jedem das seine. Ich geh ja auch ab und zu Wakeboarden...ist halt was ganz anderes...aber auch nen rieen Spa.
Bei Kiten ist halt hauptschlich die Hhe der Sprnge...die man schon bei wenig Wind und ohne Welle machen kann....das Reizvolle.
Beim Wakestyle gehts sicher schneller, schwieriger und auch aggresiver zu....stimmt schon.
Greetz Alexxx

----------


## Gast

Erstmal vorab:
Natrlich springen Kiter hher, allerdings sind die beiden Sportarten in dieser Beziehung, aus physikalischen Grnden, nicht miteinander zu vergleichen,was die Diskussion eigentlich schon hinfllig macht.

Fhrt man sie doch, muss man aber auch differenzieren ob man hierbei die breite Masse der Kite-/ Windsurfer oder extreme Leistungen ( Unflle ) einzelner Top-Surfer betrachtet.

Natrlich ist der Sprung von Ceballos sauhoch (brigens ist das kein verzgerter backloop) und der Kiter ber den Palmen ist eh der absolute Wahnsinn, aber auer in Videos hab ich noch nie jemanden auch nur annhernd so hoch springen sehen, und wenn man den viel greren Teil der " Normal" - Surfer betrachtet, was, wenn berhaupt, das einzig sinnvolle ist so muss man doch wie gesagt den Kitern die greren Sprunghhen einrumen.

Lieber sollte man darber diskutieren wo die Kiter und wo die Surfer fahren, denn kreuz und quer mit dem Kite am Muschelriff durch die Wellen heizen bis dann der Schirm irgendwann vollgas ins Wasser knallt, ( wie letztens gesehen )find ich persnlich echt sch... 

Machts es gut, i geh jetzt aufd Wiesn und kauf ma paar mass

Servus aus Mnchen 

Woita

----------


## Gast

ich denk auch da kiter hher springen als surfer. Aber ich finde den sport fr die anderen wassersportler im direkten umfeld viel zu gefhrlich.

dirk lies doch mal was olli geschrieben hat. mir kommt das so vor als httest du nichts davon verstanden und postest hier nur aus reinem opportunismus. das mit den sohlen ist ja wohl zu klar und deutlicher als er kann man nicht mehr sagen da es sich um schtzwerte handelt. geh lieber mal an die frische luft und atme tief durch!

----------


## Gast

was scheit ihr euch hier so voll??
keiner von euch kann auch nur annhernd so hoch springen.also regt euch ab.
nen kiter springt uach nicht direkt sondern er lsst sich hoch ziehn.klar kann oderk nnte nen kite hher und vorallem weiter und lnger,aber des is nich vergleich bar!
dafr siehts beim surfen radikaler aus!
jan

----------


## Gast

An Olli und Dirk !!!

Wollt Ihr nicht mal ein Wochenende zusammen surfen gehen ???

mfG

----------


## Gast

hehehehe.... :D :D

----------


## Gast

Bist schon ein schlaues Kerlchen....
Woher willst Du wissen wer hier hoch springt oder nicht???
Scheinst der einzige zu sein....der sich auskennt....nicht schlecht....!!!!

----------


## Gast

ach Leut - werdet Prediger oder mssigt Eure Ausdruxweisen in diesen Foren, habts wohl sonst niemand der Euch mal zuhrt....

noch nen Bild dazu, sieht man wenig, aber einer ders wissen sollte schtzt die Hhe!
http://www.jonoknight.com/windsurfing3.html
zweites Bild von rechts unterste Reihe: hoppla, sag isch.
Polakow, by the way:
? wie hoch springen denn Motocrosser?
die springen mit hnlich speed wie Windsurfer ab, haben natrlch in der Luft keinen weiteren Auftrieb
? was macht Mister JP eigentlich?

und:
mal nen interessanteres Problem als berlegungen von "Tastaturttern" weiterzuspinnen:
was macht ihr denn wenn ihr beim Sprung merkt, ihr verliert das Material in der Luft, und nicht darauf fallen oder drunter kommen wollt?

----------


## Gast

ola,
motocrosser springen mit hnlich viel speed ab???? ich wei ja nicht wie schnell du so unterwegs bist, aber mit waveklamotten fhrst du hchstens 40 wenn es ganz hoch kommt evtl mal knapp 50. da denkt n heterosexueller motocrosser noch lange nicht ans springen.
material verliert man ja nun nicht einfach so in der luft. wenn was schief geht springst du manchmal ab. sollte man aber eh nicht tun, da man andere damit in gefahr bringt. also kontrolliert runter, in den schlaufen bleiben und mit einer hand festhalten!!
wenn du es dennoch verlieren solltest, versuchen nicht drauf zu landen. drunter ist doch super, bleib nur etwas lnger unter wasser und pass beim auftauchen auf.

----------


## Gast

Hey Ihr Schwuchtels, Hetro-Crosser und was weiss denn ich

erstma danke fr 10 Minuten Dauerlachen - man habt ihr Zeit - war denn so viel Flaute am Baggersee seit Mitte September ??
Nu ma Butter beidi Fische - mal ab von der zugegeben etwas flachen Anfangsfrage und den durchaus launigen Zwischenbemerkungen ist mir noch nie soviel Kluggeschnacke ums Surfen bzw. Kiten auf meinen Bildschirm gekommen - wie unglaublich unwichtig ist eigentlich die gesprungene (oder durch den Auftrieb blablabla)Hhe und wer will hier wissen ob Kiter und Surfer sich nun mgen oder nicht - eins ist klar:
WENN DU BEIM SPRUNG DEM LEUCHTTURMWRTER IN DIE AUGEN SIEHST, IST DAS SCHEISSENHOCH - MIT ODER OHNE SCHIRM !!!!!!!!!!!!!

May the fear be with you, No FEAR

----------


## Gast

dito...

----------


## Gast

Alter, bist wohl ziemlich doll auf die Nase gefallen, denn in einem Forum geht es eben um solche Diskussionen. Macht doch eigentlich Spa. Aber es gibt ja immer irgendwelche Leute die kein Rckgrat haben und sich allem mglichst "cool" raushalten wollen.
Grundstzlich: - Kiten ist schwul und Moppedfahrer springen und windsurfen macht Spa.
Richard

----------


## Gast

Mopedfahrer springen? Wo lebst Du den? Aufm Mond?

Mein Tip: Erst denken, dann lenken! Ach nee tippen!
Ach was auch immer!

----------


## Gast

Hey Richard.
Wenn Du Kiten schwul findest, dann bist Du sicher auch so ein dummer prollender Vollgummi, der immer nur am Strand hockt wenns mal richtig ballert & ber irendwelche Probleme jammert....
Merk Dir eins..... sag das nie wenn ein Kiter neben Dir steht... sonst klpfts....Du Weichei!

Kiten und Windsurfen ist oberfett.... und beides macht Spa.
Also, Rock on ....!

Alex

----------


## fastforward720

Moin.
Ich find die Diskussion teilweise so berlcherlich! In welchen Sphren denkt der Herr (keine Ahnung wer es hier war), 25 Meter hoch zu springen?!?! Ich lach mich schlapp!!! Klar kann man mit seinem Material vom Hochaus springen und sagen, man kann 100Meter hoch springen(Jaws-Verglich). Ich glaube mit "hoch springen" ist gemeint, dass man auf eine Welle zurstet und sich dann von einer Rampe in die Luft kickt! Und da kommt man auch gerade so allerhchstens mal an die 15m ran. Aber das auch nur mit viel Glck, extrem viel Knnen, viiiiel Wind, optimale steile 2-2,5-Meter Welle etc. pp... Die ganze Sache tuscht natrlich enorm, weil man extrem beeindruckt ist und die ganzen Einflsse ringsherum, also die krasse Optik, die Geschwindigkeit, es viel hher erscheinen lassen. Auf Fotos so etwas ausrechnen zu versuchen, dann auch noch mit dem Lineal (hahaaa!!! geile Idee!!!), ist natrlich auch ziemlich einfach gedacht, Perspektive is so'ne Sache fr sich...  
Kiter kommen generell natrlich  viel hher, gar keine Frage, aber ich finde es sieht ziemlich passiv aus, sorry. Aber Ihr Kiter baumelt ja nur und landet wie auf Watte. Eine Landung muss richtig smacken, sonst isses scheisse! ;-)
Scheissegal das alles, hauptsache man hat Spa aufm Wasser!
Hang Loose,

Johannes

----------


## Gast

noch einer der nicht lesen und denken kann...
aber wer braucht schon sachlichkeit, wenns auch mit ner dicken lippe geht.

----------


## Gast

:-)

----------


## Gast

@fastforward720
vielleicht in einem Deutsch das du auch verstehst und so kurz zusammengefasst, dass du auch behalten kannst, was ich geschrieben habe.
Kiter springen hchstens 25-50 cm hoch, der Rest ist Auftrieb durch den Schirm. Der Windsurfer gewinnt hier.
In der maximalen erreichten Hhe gewinnt der Kiter.
Bei der WS-Hhe hab ich auf 20-25 Meter _Gesamthhe_ 'getippt'. 
Darin ist die Wellenhhe enthalten.
Nicht, dass es nicht im Text steht, aber fr manche Leute mu man auch noch Erklrungen die 5 mal wiederholt wurden wiederkuen...

Zum Thema Lineal. Wutest du eigentlich schon, dass Satelittenaufnahmen in frher Zeit auf diese Weise analysiert wurden? Weit du wie frher kartographiert und vermessen wurde? Oder wie die ersten AF Kameras funktionierten? Soviel zum Thema Perspektive und Ungenauigkeit. Ich hab nirgendwo gesagt, dass das genau ist, im Gegenteil - aber es hilft bei einer Schtzung und fr den Hausgebraucht reicht's aus. 
Bevor ich jemanden belchel lese ich _alles_ was er geschrieben hat, nicht nur Bruchstcke. Notfalls frage ich nach, wenn ich etwas nicht verstanden hab.

Htte surfer21 die Frage gemeint wie du sie interpretierst,
"Ich glaube mit "hoch springen" ist gemeint, dass man auf eine Welle zurstet und sich dann von einer Rampe in die Luft kickt!"
gbe es keinen Vergleich zwischen Surfern und Kitern, da Kiter ohne den Auftrieb des Schirms kaum ber die Wasseroberflche hinauskommen.

Ne gesunde Halbbildung, gutes Selbstbewutsein und Spass an der Provokation sind nicht das Ma aller Dinge, liegen aber anscheinend ziemlich im Trend.

cheers,
Olli

----------


## Gast

hi,
zu olli: wenn du ein satellitenbild hast, ist das was vllig anderes. das kannst du null mit windsurfbildern vergleichen. wenn du nicht verstehst warum dann kann ich dir gerne eine lange email schicken. ich wei wovon ich spreche denn ich werte satbilder aus.
ich musste neulich bei den daily pics auf stehsegel an dich denken. scheck mal den link aus und schau dir das dritte bild von oben an. wenn du da ein lineal anlegst und brett und fahrer ausmisst, dann rechnest, dann msste der fahrer ca. 5 m gro sein.

http://www.stehsegelrevue.com/pod/20031006093840/

----------


## Gast

@ alex:
was soll der kiter denn richard antun? ihm einen wattebausch an den kopf werfen??!

kiten ist und bleibt schwul. du baumelst die ganze zeit an nem bremsfallschirm. ich kite auch und es ist einfach schwul. ist nur leider die einzige mglichkeit bei wenig wind aufs wasser zu kommen.

----------


## Gast

Bldsinn!!!Mit dem richtigen Material kommst Du genauso schnell ins Gleiten wie die Kiter!!

----------


## Gast

@Gerhard
Wenn Du Kiten wrdest, dann wrdest Du sicher nicht Bremsfallschirm zu dem Kite sagen.....

----------


## Gast

@Klaus:

Ich wrde nicht einfach mit dem Lineal runtermessen, der Surfer ist ja VOR der Welle - ich schtz mal etwa 2 Meter. Er wird etwa die gleiche Hhe wie die Welle haben.
Was ich nicht verstehe ist: ich hab locker 5 mal geschrieben dass das als Orientierung zum Schtzen dienen soll und nichts anderes. Warum ignoriert das blos jeder?
Wenn ich ein Posting nicht so nehme, wie es geschrieben ist, macht es keinen Sinn darauf zu antworten.
Was die Satelittenbilder angeht, kennst du ja die Historie. Ich hab nicht gesagt aktuell sondern frher; ist nicht ganz unwesentlich. Ich gebe dir vllig Recht, was die Perspektive auf dem Bild angeht und das man solche Auswertungen nicht mit einander vergleichen kann. Aber man kann so etwas mit normalen Mitteln grob abschtzen und darum ging es letztendlich. Das mit dem Messen und den Schtzwerten hab ich 2 mal erklrt und wie ich bei anderen hier lesen konnte, haben es auch manche mitbekommen. Dennoch gibt es Gutachter, die in der Lage sind solche Bilder auszuwerten, es ist also mglich, wenn auch nie vllig genau, aber das ist auch nicht meine Aussage. Mir ist das letztlich aber zu kompliziert fr ein normales Posting in einem Forum, stndig wiederholen zu mssen, was man geschrieben hat weil Leute Inhalte aus dem Kontext nehmen oder nicht _genau_ lesen, was da steht.

Ist wirklich nicht bs gemeint, Klaus, nur geht das an dem Vorbei, was ich eigentlich mit dem Posting wollte: Einen Beitrag zum Thema liefern :)

----------


## Gast

@all

versucht es doch mal mit einem satelitenfoto vom windsurfen oder kiten. hilft bestimmt weiter. mit oder ohne lineal.

jungs, ihr habt alle einen schaden


keep da fire burning

----------


## Gast

zieht euch das mal rein http://195.20.234.245/bernd/ney49.jpg - der springt mind. 15m hoch!!!!!!!!!!!



http://lct.de/surfshop/Bernd/Gallery/gallery.html

----------


## Gast

>zieht euch das mal rein http://195.20.234.245/bernd/ney49.jpg 
>- der springt mind. 15m 
>hoch!!!!!!!!!!! 
>


bldsinn,
alles nur perskeptivische verzerrung. in wirklichkeit sind das so 1-1.5m.

----------


## Gast

Stimmt genau. Der Surfer war beim Sprung eigentlich hinter der Kamera. Das mu so sein, denn diese Hhe gibt es ja nicht bei Windsurfern :)
Vielleicht war auch nur die Kamera defekt :p

----------

